
Ask HN: ML model to predict war and extent of it? - brij0102
Given the sudden strain in the Himalayas, I wonder if a model can be created with input to actions (Nepal messaging, Covid-19) and NLP (rhetoric) to assess the odds of a war breaking out, and moreover its extent. Are there models floating around already that could be used?
======
brij0102
This has to be a solved problem! If nothing else, hedge fund managers probably
have at least a simplified model.

